# 1961 Raleigh built, Western Flyer Tourist



## piercer_99 (Dec 1, 2018)

This is my only lightweight bike.  
A 1961 Raleigh built, Western Flyer Tourist, 3 speed Sturmey Archer coaster, all original, with the optional rack, except tires and tubes.
A great rider, aside from a rather uncomfortable saddle.  Someday when I have some time, I will clean it up and polish it.   Not in bad shape for it's age.

A very smooth shifting and riding bicycle.  Also, the lights work perfectly.


----------



## Sven (Dec 2, 2018)

Very cool!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 2, 2018)

Nice! I reconditioned a 63 for a friend over the summer.


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 2, 2018)

forgot this photo.


----------



## bikerbluz (Dec 4, 2018)

I have a 63 London Flyer also, cool bikes.


----------



## dweenk (Dec 7, 2018)

I like it. When I was a kid all bikes came from one of four sources, hand-me-down, Western Auto, Montgomery Ward, or Sears & Roebuck. Looks like someone changed the handle bar before it came to you.


----------



## juvela (Dec 7, 2018)

-----

Be there a maker's name on the end caps of the bow pedals?

Recall seeing this pattern previously but do not recall the name.

-----


----------

